# Skiff... good or bad idea? BTW, I’m new here



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Looks like a great option if your fishing mainly calm waters but it appears these boats, like pretty much every boat on this forum, is decked out with a poling platform at minimum for sight casting or maintaining a good directional path along structure. Do you plan on fishing areas where poling would be a means on maneuvering?


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Which one are you considering? Onda? Raso?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the first question is....where is your geography? The Salt Marsh 1444 is a kevlar hull and is bullet proof. May be another good option should underwater obstructions be a concern. Let me know if you'd like more info on them as I am a rep. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you fish mostly alone, a 14 ft. jon will do just fine. If you fish with 2 or 3 others, a 16 ft. would be a better choice. If you're fishing Maryland creeks and rivers on weekdays, no problem with chop. If you're fishing in the Chesapeake Bay or on weekends when there is massive boat traffic, then best to stay home with your 14 footer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2019)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome Fishineer.

Vertigo has some very sound advice. It all depends on where, when and how you fish.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I’m in Maryland for the second time now. I’m up in Elkton this time.

This topic has come up before. Search “Chesapeake” or “Maryland” or “Potomac”. 

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/chesapeake-bay-sight-fishing.50422/

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/looking-to-learn.53204/#post-440958

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/scratch-build-new-to-boating.48470/#post-388557

I have a microskiff and it limits my options up here. I can bounce off rocks in the Potomac or Susquehanna without issue, but it is harder to fish the salt. I try to fish the salt like I did down south because that is what my gear allows, but I get skunked more often as not and I have never had a day to brag about.

I’d buy a used 16’ aluminum vee-hull for a starter boat here if you want to fish salt. I don’t like 14’ hulls myself. Once you decide you need a boat, a 16’ is as easy to fish solo as a 14’, but it is much more comfortable than a 14’ if you take a buddy.

Nate


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Good advise so far. All I've got to add is a hearty "WELCOME!!"


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

This is Fishing Bay, Maryland today and this illustrates what a hard north wind does in the Chesapeake. While this is extreme and I wouldn’t be out in that crap in anything, you can see why a microskiff has to be very careful always have a place to hide.

Nate


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> This is Fishing Bay, Maryland today and this illustrates what a hard north wind does in the Chesapeake. While this is extreme and I wouldn’t be out in that crap in anything, you can see why a microskiff has to be very careful always have a place to hide.
> 
> Nate


Oh hell no, back to the ramp.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

CodyW said:


> Oh hell no, back to the ramp.


No way.....I never left the house.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I used my skiff as an icebreaker today, but I couldn’t take any video because it took two hands and all my concentration to keep the boat going straight. Fun times.

Nate


----------

